# ceiling mounted tv's?



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Over which closet door? You wanta mount it to sloped ceiling? Or over alcove? What is width of alcove, that'll give some idea of dimensions else where. When not in use Tv will be flat against ceiling?


----------



## Drew63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure what you want to spend, but this place has several reasonably priced options. I bought pretty much all of my theater room cables and connectors from here, no issues, good prices, quick shipping.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828


----------



## tastyratz (Aug 28, 2009)

I always go right to monoprice first, I just didn't see anything they offer which would work in my scenario unfortunately. It is a very tight space and I am sure I am asking a lot of it, especially trying to find a budget solution.

Notmrjohn: there is no closet there now, that was just the space. The door in the right of the photo is the actual bedroom door itself. I want to mount it on the small flat section of ceiling which would unfortunately be right in front of the closet door, so I need something I can easily swing up and out to access the closet.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" mount it on the small flat section of ceiling" so when in viewing position it would hang down over wht is now open alcove. Horizontal swing would hit slope or interfere with entry door. If it was mounted *on* future door would it be too low? 
How thick is TV front to back? "Flat screen?" Build shallow open front box around TV, providing adequate ventilation, securing TV in box. Hinge front of box to ceiling. TV folds up, screen to ceiling. Might need counter balancing, cables, pulleys and sash weights in alcove or walls. Some sort of catch to keep TV up. Peg thru pulley in alcove, ratchet, loop in cable over peg in alcove. Somethin more refined. Connect cable to door, open door TV goes up, close door TV comes down, bumps head. Small remotly controlled electric motor lowers, raises, holds TV. 

Forget TV, more interesting things to do in that room, jump on bed, read book, Barry White on 8 trac. Clunk bang whir clunk whir "Can't find my place on this page, babe."


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you only going to be watching it in bed?

We looked at a small renovated rowhouse in Denmark a few years ago. The upper floor was finished into one big master bedroom and the TV was mounted on the sloped ceiling giving you a perfect viewing angle when lying in the bed (but horrible from anywhere else), I thought it was very creative use of space.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Were it not for wanting to use that space as a closet, it would be the perfect place to put the TV.

Have it built in with storage drawers underneath.


----------

